# Mild Separation Anxiety



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

So, my husband has become the priority caretaker of Oso during my pregnancy (the last 9 months). He works from home and is typically here with the dog all day long.

Well, as we are close to baby arriving, I have shifted my business and hired employees so that I can work more from home. My husband has shifted his business so he is in the field a bit more. Oso is not doing well with this. 

FIRST TIME THIS HAPPENED
My husband is usually always home by 7pm, we eat dinner together hang out as a family and then go to bed by 10pm. Well...... hubby didn't get home from work until 10pm the other night and Oso was miserable. He kept ringing the bell to go outside, but didn't want to go and then he walked through the house looking for my husband and whining. Then whines turned into howls. He wouldn't play with me and didn't eat treats for training (although he would do the tricks, he just smelled the treat). He finally settled down when I got into bed and then he came to sleep with me. 

THIS CONTINUED THE NEXT FEW NIGHTS MY HUSBAND CAME HOME LATE

NOW OSO DOES IT DURING THE DAY WHILE I AM TRYING TO WORK
Today, My husband was gone for an hour and a half. He went to Home Depot and Costco. Oso was inconsolable for an hour and then lay on his side looking miserable and with his eyes open, eventually falling asleep. My husband came home in a grumpy mood and barely gave Oso any attention. While my husband put groceries away and made food, fixed a problem with the plumbing in our bathroom, Oso just curled up on his bed and rested contently.

Anyone else have something like this happen with just ONE family member? We also have zero reason to believe he does this when we both leave and has never done this before maybe a week and a half ago. I'm thinking of bringing the crate back out as a safe place when my husband leaves, organizing a daily play date with the neighbors (who don't want to do it as much as we do) and planning it for the morning, getting him neutered so he can go to a doggy daycare around here. I'm not sure, but I feel bad for the guy. :-\


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

My husband just left at a more typical for him time to go to work and Oso watched him go and laid down without a whimper or whine - yet 30 minutes later lifed his head and gave two mournful howls. so sad.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

My son does this so I can see how Oso would too! Wilson definitely has days where he is mommys friend or daddy's friend, but not to the extreme you are describing. Perhaps the crate is a good idea? Or a walker/play date so he has some distractions?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I was talking to a dogwalker friend often meet and walk our dogs together... 
The subject of anxiety separation comes up a lot even among experienced dog owners. And to a certain extent seems to be a human imparted feeling in dogs. 

Caesar on the subject..
http://www.cesarsway.com/newsandevents/videos/Cesars-Class-on-Separation-Anxiety-Part-1

http://www.cesarsway.com/newsandevents/videos/Cesars-Class-on-Separation-Anxiety-Part-2


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Similar to what Data said I think that your feelings of worry for him are actually causing his behavior. 

Dogs have our feelings figured out often before we do. So by you worrying about how is feeling all he picks up from you are that you are worried therefore he is worried. I hope that makes sense. 

Before going to the crate or anything else just try getting on with things and not worrying. If you aren't worried he most likely won't be worried.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I started watching the videos and they are good. I feel like they will be helpful - thank you! I'll have to be careful about what emotions I put out there.


----------

